# Seasoning Wood



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The flame boxelder I've attempted to save has developed some cracks lengthwise in the logs. Some logs have cracks showing only partially along the length and appear to be better in the middle. The wood has been stored indoors without the bark.

Has the cracking rendered the project worthless at this point?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think so but it depends on how close and how long.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

How close to what?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I wouldnt think they will hurt anything, that is if used for call blanks. When your ready to sell some let me know Glen. Looks like a lot of call blanks could be cut from them


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I would think you should be able to cut around them good looking stock


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> How close to what?


Each other.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm finding some with no cracks at all but mostly in the smaller pieces.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!! can't wait to see some calls made with this wood---[[[[[ Ed--Pokey---Don ??? ]]]]*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You won't be waiting long, SB.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive learned that when seasoning wood(as i do this for making self bows)

if you take the bark off you need to seal the surface of the wood with something like elmers glue to keep the moisture from leaving the wood to fast which is what causes the wood to check(develop cracks)

rule of thumb most self bow makers use is one year of drying for every inch of thickness of the wood

but we also split our logs into quarters for staves

technique may be different for the purpose that your using the wood for


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't seal anything but the sawed ends. Took the bark off after that. Sounds like most of the call makers can use relatively small pieces, so even if there are cracks in a log, there's still something to work with. At least, that's what I'm hoping. I'm sure I'll get a report soon.

If all else fails, I'll find some more and start over. As a matter of fact, I may be going into the business of stressing boxelders! Lots of theories out there but it doesn't really matter to me how it happens - it's the fact that it happens.

The photo shows some flame boxelder already shipped.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

box elder is a very pretty wood

is also great for making friction fire either by the bow drill or hand drill methods


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not special at all without the red. Good to know about fire starter. Never tried it.


----------

